# 20 PS Außenborder auf 15 PS reduzieren



## Löwenbäcker (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

kann man eigentlich einen modernen 20 PS Außenborder (z.B. von Honda) auf 15 PS reduzieren lassen um dann damit führerscheinfrei zu fahren? 

Alternativ: Die 15 und 20 PS Motoren von Honda sind vollkommen baugleich. Woran würde eigentlich ein Wasserschutzpolizist erkennen, dass es sich um einen 20 PS Motor handelt, wenn hinten zufällig 15 PS draufsteht?


----------



## Chiforce (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: 20 PS Außenborder auf 15 PS reduzieren*

an der Motorplakette.


----------



## LOCHI (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: 20 PS Außenborder auf 15 PS reduzieren*

Genau, Typenschild tauschen und nicht erwischen lassen...


----------



## Don-Machmut (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: 20 PS Außenborder auf 15 PS reduzieren*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man eigentlich einen modernen 20 PS Außenborder (z.B. von Honda) auf 15 PS reduzieren lassen um dann damit führerscheinfrei zu fahren?



klar kann man das warum auch nicht sollte jeder honda händler in deiner nähe machen |bigeyes den bekommste ein zertifikat mit was du bei den wasser cops vorzeigen kannst und gut ist |wavey:
ps. die drosselung ist in ner halben stunde wieder selbst ausgebaut :k


----------



## crocodile (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: 20 PS Außenborder auf 15 PS reduzieren*

Alternativ könnte man auch einen SBF-Schein machen und schlägt mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Lohnt sich mMn immer, da somit auch (über-) lebenswichtige Details erworben werden. Kosten sind auch überschaubar, sollte einem sein eigenes und das Leben anderer Wert sein. Für kleines Geld kann man auch jederzeit online das Wissen erwerben, z.B. hier: sportbootfuehrerschein.de
kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Fischbox (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: 20 PS Außenborder auf 15 PS reduzieren*



crocodile schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte man auch einen SBF-Schein machen und schlägt mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Lohnt sich mMn immer, da somit auch (über-) lebenswichtige Details erworben werden. Kosten sind auch überschaubar, sollte einem sein eigenes und das Leben anderer Wert sein. Für kleines Geld kann man auch jederzeit online das Wissen erwerben, z.B. hier: sportbootfuehrerschein.de
> kann ich nur empfehlen!



Das beantwortet zwar nicht die Frage des Themenerstellers, ist aber trotzdem die bisher beste Antwort. Die Kosten für die Drosselung in den SBF investieren und man hat durch mehr Fachwissen und einen stärkeren Motor mehr Sicherheit und auch mehr Spass.#6


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: 20 PS Außenborder auf 15 PS reduzieren*



> Das beantwortet zwar nicht die Frage des Themenerstellers, ist aber  trotzdem die bisher beste Antwort. Die Kosten für die Drosselung in den  SBF investieren und man hat durch mehr Fachwissen und einen stärkeren  Motor mehr Sicherheit und auch mehr Spass.#6



Entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Logik,zumal die 300-400€ fürn Schein, wird
auch die Umrüstung kosten!

Jürgen


----------



## Löwenbäcker (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: 20 PS Außenborder auf 15 PS reduzieren*

Sportbootführerschein ist ja gut und schön. Das Problem ist blos, dass ich den schon in allen Varianten habe. Es wäre halt nur ein schönes Verkaufsargument, wenn man den Motor problemlos reduzieren könnte. Und wie die eine Antwort zeigt, kann man das ja wohl.


----------



## allegoric (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: 20 PS Außenborder auf 15 PS reduzieren*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> Sportbootführerschein ist ja gut und schön. Das Problem ist blos, dass ich den schon in allen Varianten habe. Es wäre halt nur ein schönes Verkaufsargument, wenn man den Motor problemlos reduzieren könnte. Und wie die eine Antwort zeigt, kann man das ja wohl.




Hihi, der war gut . Schön, wenn alle versuche zu denken und voll am Thema vorbei argumentieren.


----------

